# Marble Blast Online (von Instantaction.com)



## TheBaum (7. Mai 2011)

hey ich hab vor einem jahr immer mit kumpels Marble Blast gezockt auf der seite instantaction.com das spiel war in den browser integriert, aber jetzt ist leider die seite offline weil sie wohl nicht genug einkommen hatten, jetzt wollt ich aber wieder mit paar leuten das spiel wieder zocken, kennt wer ne seite wo man das noch spielen kann? finde nichts über google

wer nicht weiß was ich meine kann sich vllt. besser durch n paar bilder erinnern -->


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eevn2md4L4


war immer sehr spaßig und vorallem kostenlos man musste nur manchmal bei den ladebildschirmen 30sek werbung angucken ... aber dafür war es kostenlos 

wär cool wenn hier wer noch nen link hätte


----------

